
World Wide Web (1991) - jhirshon
http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
======
weinzierl
I clicked around a bit and expected most links to be dead but surprisingly all
of them worked. Then it crossed my mind: Because it was the first page there
was nowhere to link - so no external links, no dead links.

~~~
laxd
I was struck by the references to 4 different browser.

------
cozzyd
When people aren't satisfied with the "learning about the universe"
justification for doing high energy physics, I remind them that particle
physicists invented the world wide web.

~~~
fma
Might need to water it down some more and say Facebook and Buzzfeed won't
exists if it weren't for particle physicists.

~~~
stonogo
There are laws against inciting violence, even toward physicists.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Look at that HTML, it's so quaint. 80-column aligned. Uppercase labels. No
<HTML>. <HEADER> and <NEXTID>. Numeric NAMEs on all the links.

And it uses <DL>/<DT>/<DD>, which seem sadly forgotten on today's web.

------
packetized
Looking forward to celebrating the 25th anniversary of the last update, as
well.

< Last-Modified: Thu, 03 Dec 1992 08:37:20 GMT

------
tomcam
It's fast. So fast.

~~~
vlunkr
And mobile responsive!

------
jeffjose
Damn. Only 25 years old. Puts things in perspective. Its not often that you
live through a "before" and "after" to something as huge as this. (9/11 is
probably another)

~~~
mighty_atomic_c
My first thought was: "I'm as old as the internet"

~~~
0x4a42
It's the Web, no Internet though.

